# Are these rocks safe for my aquarium?



## Gene0514 (Sep 28, 2008)

i found them outside. I'm concerned about the orangish spots they have on them. Here are the pics.


----------



## Gene0514 (Sep 28, 2008)

for some reason its not showing the pictures on the post so just follow the links


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Gene0514 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks! Was was wrong with the way I did it?


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm not a geologist, but if you see red on your rocks, I'd leave them wherever ya found them. Just in case....

Just my 2cents


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

Gene, i think you were posting links to the imageshack page, not the direct link to the image itself.


----------



## Gene0514 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks for the tip alex.

So I can't use these rocks right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

The red just appears to be some rust. I'd try using a metal bristle brush (can find them at a hardware store. I think they make them for grill cleaning...) to get some of the rust off.

Otherwise they look like they should be safe for the aquarium. Just make sure that until the rust completely dissolves you keep up with the water changes. The added Iron though would be beneficial though to any plants or algae...

~Ed


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Most rocks are safe, few aren't. Rust won't harm your fish, just may discolor the water.

See this article.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

You could also take one of them, say the rock in the 3rd picture, and put it in a bucket of water to see if it affects the water.

Test and make a note of the water parameters in the bucket (pH, GH etc) before putting in the rock. Let it sit in there for a week and retest the water and compare the two results.

Hope that helps,
D


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Have a look at Bob Wyllie's library article on Suitability of Rocks in the Aquarium It has a lot of information about what to watch for.


----------



## Gene0514 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks all!

I'm probably gonna put a rock into a cup of water to see if it discolors it and if it doesn't I'll put it into the tank (probably after I try to take off the rust)


----------



## Gene0514 (Sep 28, 2008)

well they didn't discolor the water but I got a new rock so please check the new thread I made


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

The red just shows heavier concentrations of iron. They will not affect your water.


----------

